# 100 gal divided acrylic tank



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Started working on this a couple of days ago. 2 days ago I put a layer of peat on each side of the tank with just enough water to cover it. Let it set a couple of days. Today I added the layer of pool filter sand. One thing I like about this sand is you don't have to rinse it. Just finished putting water in it, not quite full as I want to plant it first.

Here are the first pics



















Water is crystal clear!


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks great. What are you planning doing with it?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Both sides will be pleco tanks and nothing else in them.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

looks good, one thing i like about my acrylic is its light as can be, easy to move when empty, plus its really clear looking into them, a pleco tanks thats gonna be really nice, any plants or driftwood plans


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There will be plants and wood for the plecos and plenty of caves because as there will be a breeding group of 14 panaque maccus on one side and a breeding group of 12 to 14 L129's on the other.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

sounds like a plan, should be nice when its going, really cool idea


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Put the swords in that Ben sent me, had to take them out of the 220 as the bristlenose started chewing on them.


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

Susan, why do you put the peat under the sand? Is it to lower the ph or something like that? Will the peat decay over time?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The peat will lower the ph some, but the main reason is for the plants. They seem to like it real well.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks nice!The swords make the tank look small,lol.


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

susankat said:


> Put the swords in that Ben sent me, had to take them out of the 220 as the bristlenose started chewing on them.


The tank looks nice,and those swords are huge. I asked Ben about those but you beat me to it. If you decide to divide them I would like to get some.


----------



## dragonmoon (Aug 27, 2011)

Very nice  can't wait to see them finished with the plecs added


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

those are massive swords susan, it makes the tanks look really small but they are so cool looking in there


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a new pic of the tank, Lots of wood, caves and fish are in there. Wish they would make a few appearances. Still need to hang the light and add another one.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Glad to see my swords live on.  They do look big in that tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They are doing good, still got to cap off the back bulkheads so I can raise the water.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

tank looks amazing, those swords are huge


----------

